# import javafx. Anweisungen funktioniert nicht



## homermai (1. Feb 2013)

Hallo,
brauche Hilfe komme einfach nicht richtig weiter:
Folgendes Problem:
habe mein javafx Projekt mit Netbeans IDE 7.2.1 über "new Projekt ->Java -> Java project with excisting Sources" geladen.
Das Projekt habe ich an einem auswärtigen Rechner erstellt und weil ich es zuhause weiterbearbeiten will habe ich es kopiert und wie oben beschrieben bei mir zuhause in Netbeans eingespielt.
Hat auch geklapt.
Nur viele Import javafx.    Anweisungen werden mit der Fehlermeldung 
 z.B. "package javafx.collections does not exist" als Fehler gemeldet.

Es werden aber nicht alle import javafx.  Anweisungen als Fehler angezeigt,
import javax.persistence.EntityManager; funktioniert zum beispiel.



Kann mir jemand helfen.

Danke im vorraus.

Heinz


----------



## pro2 (1. Feb 2013)

Habe da auch letztlich rumgespielt und es nicht hinbekommen. Wenn du explizit ein JavaFX-Projekt erstellst, wird es aber funktionieren. Musst dann halt noch manuell hinzufügen, was du schon hast.


----------



## xehpuk (1. Feb 2013)

Als "Java Platform" sollte natürlich eine ausgewählt sein, die JavaFX enthält. Außerdem: javax != javafx

Setting Up NetBeans IDE With JavaFX


----------

